# Join the ont3d discussion



## Topper1018 (Feb 19, 2013)

Next topic for discussion up on FB page----->Regarding Womens Known classes

facebook.com/ont3d


----------



## Topper1018 (Feb 19, 2013)

Shooter of the Year Up for discussion

facebook.com/ont3d


----------



## coptor doctor (Aug 25, 2003)

Glad you guys are trying to make things clear. It did not affect me but I am sure it did some.. When you said if you shot all you could drop one.. I did not see where it said you would drop your bonus points?Being bonus points I figured that you would keep them as a bonus if you shot all hey you got a little extra bonus.. Glad it will be clear this year.. Great job guys..If this was one of the only issues of the year.. No big deal.. Looking forward to May..


----------



## muskykris (Jun 2, 2009)

Wondering if you guys plan to put on any indoor shoots this winter?


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

Not sure when the bonus points are awarded but I believe they should be assigned after the shoot off as you could either bring yourself up in the standings or drop a position or two. All so agree with that those points should be kept when dropping low score. Another thought would be to drop the bonus point system and use shoot off final score for the standings, either way its great fun and well put together .


----------



## Topper1018 (Feb 19, 2013)

The bonus point system is different than anything done before so I knew it would be a learning curve. I did have it laid out in my head but not written into rules, which i now was not a responsible thing to do. Im not making excuses, just an admission of guilt and looking for the best system moving forward. Id like to keep the bonus point system, as it adds some merit to SOTY standings for making the shootoffs. Not entirely sure, but I know I will be expending a lot of thinking time in my treestand on this. lol


----------



## Topper1018 (Feb 19, 2013)

muskykris said:


> Wondering if you guys plan to put on any indoor shoots this winter?


We have been labouring over trying to put an indoor shoot together, but to maintian our quality of event suitable facilities so far have been way out of our price range.


----------



## Topper1018 (Feb 19, 2013)

Please review the SOTY system posted in the comments on the SOTY discussion on the ont3d facebook page
I beleive this was originally an idea from nathan brooks


----------

